# Gambro



## الاء على صغير (10 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم اريد معرفة بعض المعلومات عن gambro لغسيل الكلي والاعطال الشائعة


----------



## hamidmaroc (17 فبراير 2010)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله

هده الكتالوجات الخاصة بماكينات الكامبرو
http://www.gambro.fr/Pages/InfoPage.aspx?id=10838


----------



## ahmadba (17 مارس 2010)

مشكور الرابط يعمل و الملفات المطلوبة موجودة
جزاكم الله خيرا:56:


----------



## ahmadba (17 مارس 2010)

الكتالوك باللغة الفرنسية ( غامبرو ak 96 )
ياريت في بالانكليزية


----------



## محمدالقبالي (17 مارس 2010)

اختي الكريمه
انا اشتغلت على هذه الاجهزة ومعظم الاعطال الشائعة تكون في:
1- الصمامات. (حدوث تسريبات)
2- محركات stepper motors والتي تتحكم بالصمامات.
3- مضخات DC motors والتي تتحكم بمرور الدم خلال الانابيب من مرحله الى اخرى.
4- متحسسات Ultrasound والتي تستخدم لقياس مستوى السائل داخل الحجرات المختلفه.

بالاضافة الى اعطال power supply والبطارايات و مضخة الماء الريسيئه


----------



## ghost_adel (17 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير على المعلومات المفيده جدا ان شاء الله


----------



## hamidmaroc (18 مارس 2010)

محمدالقبالي قال:


> اختي الكريمه
> انا اشتغلت على هذه الاجهزة ومعظم الاعطال الشائعة تكون في:
> 1- الصمامات. (حدوث تسريبات)
> 2- محركات stepper motors والتي تتحكم بالصمامات.
> ...


 

هل لو تكرمت وتمدنا بكتلوج الصيانة والمعايرة للاجهزة الكامبرو 

يوجد رابط لجتالوك للاعطال الشائعة بالمنتدى لكن لم يعمل


----------



## dr.mahmoud_83 (21 يناير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## مهند شاهين (15 مايو 2012)

للأسف الرابط شغال بس الصفحة محذوفة مشكوووووووووووووووور أخي ع كل الأحوال


----------



## mohabd28eg (16 مايو 2012)

كتالوج تشيغل ماكينة جامبرو موديل AK 200 S
http://www.mediafire.com/?03ahh8s2yi8pfl7


----------



## samah bme (16 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ..اريد معرفه اهم مواصفات اللتي يجب مراعاتها عند شراء مكينة الغسيل..مثل .. conductivity كم المتوسط في جامبرو ak 96??


----------



## جهاد التجاني (1 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم اخواني، ممكن مشكورين تفيدوني بخطوات تركيب ماكينة Gambro AK 96 وياريت لو عندكم صور أو كتيب ارشادات.. ضروري


----------



## ABOMOHAND (2 ديسمبر 2014)

عندي كتيب التركيب والتشغيل بالبيت....بكرة ان شاء الله ارفعو ...
او ارسل لي ايميلك


----------



## ABOMOHAND (7 ديسمبر 2014)

اسف للتاخير .....
يمكنك التحميل من هنا ..GAMPRO AK96 USER MANUAL

http://www.4shared.com/rar/fpk5BJ1Oce/gampro_ak96.html


----------



## ahmed_saiko20 (23 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم .. 
اريد كل ما يتعلق بصيانه ماكينه GAMPRO ak95s ولك جزيل الشكر

​


----------

